# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Бхакти Тиртха Свами

## Махабхарата дас

27 июня - день ухода Бхакти Тиртха Свами.

Дорогой, Бхакти Тиртха Свами, не смотря на то, что я вас никогда не видела в этой жизни, я чувствую ваше очень сильное участие и поддержку в моей судьбе. Ваши книги Нищий являются для меня неиссякаемым источником вдохновения и трансцендентного топлива, читая в которых о ваших реализациях и о ваших сокровенных отношениях со Шрилой Прабухпадой мне порой кажется, что духовный мир так близко - только руку протяни и это вдыхает в меня веру, что даже у меня что-то может получиться по милости Гуру и Гауранги. Приходя на ваше самадхи в Маяпуре и молясь о милости, разговаривая сердцем я всегда чувствую ваше присутствие и неподдельное участие в моей судьбе. Пожалуйста, даруйте мне прибежище у ваших лотосных стоп, пролейте свою беспричинную милость на эту заблудившуюсь душу в мире грез и иллюзии.

Для удовольствия преданных, одна из медитаций Бхакти Тиртха Свами из книги Нищий 1 - 

Медитация 31 
В царстве Бога нет места несовершенству 

Наступило время присоединиться к Господу и Его преданным. Нужно удостовериться в том, что я готов к этому. Я должен приблизиться к Господу, предавшись всем своим существом, предложив Ему все, что у меня есть. Я так хочу общаться с этими преданными, но понимаю, что они не могут не заметить мой своенравный ум и бесконечные сомнения. Когда эти великие преданные замечают подобное, они восклицают: 

-Ты еще не готов! В царстве Бога нет места несовершенству. 
Наступило время присоединиться к Господу и Его преданным. Нужно удостовериться в том, что я готов к этому. Я должен приблизиться к Господу, предавшись всем своим существом, предложив Ему все, что у меня есть. 

Я так стремлюсь к общению с этими преданными, но когда они глядят на меня, они не могут не заметить мой эгоизм, а также нежелание делиться тем, что у меня есть. Они скажут: 

-Бедное дитя. Ты такой требовательный, но не готов отдавать. А в царстве Бога нет места несовершенству. 

Наступило время присоединиться к Господу и Его преданным. Нужно удостовериться в том, что я готов к этому. Я должен приблизиться к Господу, предавшись всем своим существом, предложив Ему все, что у меня есть. Я так хочу общаться с этими преданными, но когда они увидят меня, они воскликнут: 

-Он не готов! Он все еще наслаждается и страдает, переживая счастье и горе, подстраивая все для собственного наслаждения, испытывая растерянность каждый раз, сталкиваясь с горем. Дорогой мой, ты еще не готов. В царстве Бога нет места несовершенству. 

Наступило время присоединиться к Господу и Его преданным. Нужно удостовериться в том, что я готов к этому. Я должен приблизиться к Господу, предавшись всем своим существом, предложив Ему все, что у меня есть. Я очень хочу общаться с этими преданными, но когда они глядят на меня, то сразу восклицают: 

-Этот человек слишком часто думает, что владеет и контролирует чтото! Очевидно, что он не готов. В царстве Бога нет места несовершенству. 

Наступило время присоединиться к Господу и Его преданным. Нужно удостовериться в том, что я готов к этому. Я должен приблизиться к Господу, предавшись всем своим существом, предложив Ему все, что у меня есть. Но, как только эти великие преданные останавливают на мне свой взгляд, они восклицают: 
Этого человека обуревают страхи и обусловленность. Хуже того, у него нет любви к Господу. Он еще не готов. В царстве Бога нет места несовершенству. 

После этого анализа я даже удивился, насколько далек от желаемого круга общения. Чувствуя себя отвергнутым, я неожиданно услышал восклицание одного преданного: 

-"Хотя он не обладает необходимыми качествами, его случай особый. Он удостоился жалости Господа Нитьянанды и к нему пришел наставник, чтобы помочь ему избавиться от анартх. 

Этот наставник настолько могуществен и необычайно милостив, что на его возвращение и начало личного служения Господу не понадобится много времени. Трудно понять, что стало причиной такой милости и благословений, выпавших на долю этой души?" 

Когда я услышал эти слова, произнесенные слугами моего возлюбленного Господа, я испытал необычайное ликование, осознав, что уже в этой жизни смогу вернуться обратно в духовный мир. Я понял, насколько важно и необходимо научиться распознавать собственные анартхи и немедленно избавляться от них. Все необходимое для достижения совершенства и возвращения домой уже поджидало меня, потому что в царстве Бога нет места несовершенствам. 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

а кто автор первого абзаца - сообщения?

----------


## Грамани дас

Харе Кришна! Подскажите, пожалуйста, когда по лунному календарю день ухода Бхакти Тиртхи Махараджа в 2013г?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! Подскажите, пожалуйста, когда по лунному календарю день ухода Бхакти Тиртхи Махараджа в 2013г?


Gaurabda 527 : 28 Jun 2013
Gaurabda 528 : 18 Jun 2014
Gaurabda 529 : 8 Jun 2015
(рассчитано для Москвы)

Gaurabda 527 : 29 Jun 2013
Gaurabda 528 : 19 Jun 2014
Gaurabda 529 : 8 Jun 2015
(рассчитано для Нью-Йорка)

----------


## Грамани дас

Спасибо!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ученик спросил Бхакти Тиртху Свами: Чему бы вы обучали своих учеников, если бы у вас было время?

Он ожидал, что гурудев обучал бы более глубокому пониманию Радха-Кришна- бхакти, секретам Шримад-Бхагаватам или играм Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, но к удивлению ученика, гуру ответил совсем иначе.

Шрила Бхакти Тиртха Махарадж сказал: Если бы у меня было время моих учеников я бы учил: уважать старших, друзей, вайшнавов. Я бы обучал их помогать другим в их служении, учил бы их прощать и забывать чужие ошибки, учил бы их проявлять любовь и сострадание к своим духовным братьям и вайшнавам. Учил бы их с чистым сердцем принимать всех без каких-либо различий.

Далее махарадж добавил-если ты любишь кого-то и тебя кто-то будет любить, если ты даешь кому-то милость, то и тебе ее даруют. Если ты будешь осуждать кого-то и тебя кто-то будет осуждать. Если ты доверяешь кому-то и веришь в него, то будут доверять и верить в тебя. Если ты оскорбишь кого-то, то кто-то оскорбит тебя. Если ты вдохновишь кого-то служить гуру и Кришне в соответствии со своими возможностями, то и тебя когда-нибудь также вдохновят. Если ты причинишь кому-то вред, то и тебе когда-нибудь причинят вред. Если всем своим видом покажешь сострадание к преданному, который в горе или который пал, а внутри себя наслаждаешься этим, то и в отношении тебя поступят точно также в свое время.

Ученик: Но это же все мирское, материалистические аспекты.

Его гуру немедленно ответил: Это проблема многих преданных. Мы говорим о высоких принципах бхакти и проповедуем сознание Кришны, но не понимаем до сих пор, что они ВПИТАЛИ В СЕБЯ ЭТИ ПРОСТЫЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКИЕ КАЧЕСТВА, КОТОРЫЕ ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ ОСНОВОЙ ПОВЕДЕНИЯ ВАЙШНАВОВ.

----------


## Пранешвари деви даси

Дорогие ученики и доброжелатели Бхакти Тиртха Свами.
Издательство "Черный лотос" предлагает книги Махараджа с максимальной скидкой. Любая книга 100 рублей.
Для заказа - 89645825200, ватсапп, Пранешвари(Наталья).
89653568089, ватсапп, Адумбара (Игорь)
Почта - adumbara@gmail.com

----------

